
Ask HN: Why doesn't GitHub allow issues to be deleted? - rymohr
Is it an ethical decision or a technical one? Surprised they make no mention of it in their docs on managing disruptive comments.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.github.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;managing-disruptive-comments&#x2F;
======
elmerfud
Probably more of an ITIL mindset. They should never be deleted, because this
would be as if they never existed, but instead closed with an appropriate
status.

It kind of trusts that people will generally do the right thing. I imagine
they have a way to deal with issue abuse if you're seeing that happen.

------
DanBC
It's a great question. I saw this earlier, and it's the kind of thing that
people need to be able to delete.

"What good is this shit if it can't even recognize level.dat?"

[https://github.com/mrkite/minutor/issues/94](https://github.com/mrkite/minutor/issues/94)

